# Gulf Shores to BSL



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

I would appreciate some info on late October/November Reds from anyone that's willing to give some GENERAL info. NOT asking for anyone's secrets. Thanks and a great New Year of CATCHING to ALL!!


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

send me some specifics and I'll try to help you out.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Biloxi, BayStLou areas. Thanks!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

From the BSL public launch drive due south for 13 miles. Find some clear water, tie on a crab or shrimp pattern and present it.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> From the BSL public launch drive due south for 13 miles.  Find some clear water,  tie on a crab or shrimp pattern and  present it.


Just to be clear....that 13 miles is open MS Sound waters. Doable but pick your days carefully.


----------



## troutozark (Mar 16, 2013)

I know a guy in BSL that just got a nice new bay boat and he will take anyone across the sound that asks nicely..lol He will also show you "The Land of The Giants". Sorry, just had to do it.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> > From the BSL public launch drive due south for 13 miles.  Find some clear water,  tie on a crab or shrimp pattern and  present it.
> 
> 
> Just to be clear....that 13 miles is open MS Sound waters. Doable but pick your days carefully.



X2. 
Pay attention to the wind and tides.    Alot of water flows east from Lake P into lake bourgne and then out into the gulf.   A falling tide with an opposing East wind will kick up huge waves!  My limits for crossing in my 16' skiff are as follows.

East wind falling tide - I usually never attempt to cross on an east wind. However,  if you are inclined it must be light to vairiable on the NOAA forcast and less than 5kts at the waveland yacht club. 

For all other conditions NOAA forcast must read 5-10KTS and turning south in the evening.  The best is North 5-10KTS in the am turning to South in the PM.  Then you know you can ride home about 2PM in slick calm conditions.

I usually launch at Lafrance Marina because My back up plan is to I always go wth enough fuel to make it to shell beach marina. I have yet to have to do this, but in the event that it unpredictably picks up above 15kts or so you can run the inside of the marsh to the MRGO, fuel up and get a snack at shell beach marina and then up the intercoastal and around through the pearl river back to lafrance marina.  Its about 60 miles, but all protected.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

> > From the BSL public launch drive due south for 13 miles.  Find some clear water,  tie on a crab or shrimp pattern and  present it.
> 
> 
> Just to be clear....that 13 miles is open MS Sound waters. Doable but pick your days carefully.


Doable? Yes, sometimes.
Advisable? Rarely. 

The weather 2 weeks either side of Halloween is usually pretty predictable and the fishing can be amazing. The LaFrance crossing is safer but Lake Borgne is Lake Borgne. 
When get closer contact me and I'll try to offer more help.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

It's a suicide run in a skiff..You'd be safer launching in Hopedale.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> It's a suicide run in a skiff..You'd be safer launching in Hopedale.


http://vimeo.com/88444834

Borgne Supremecy.  or maybe Borgne Stupidity    Either way this is what you get in a micro when you get across


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

It's only about 80 miles from Bay St Louis to Hopedale. I would drive to hopedale before I tried to make the crossing.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> > It's a suicide run in a skiff..You'd be safer launching in Hopedale.
> 
> 
> http://vimeo.com/88444834
> ...


Fished out there a few times..doesn't mean I want to blast the area out to the internet


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Hopedale would be best bet I'm sure. SAFETY is always first! Just thought a different area might be worth a shot. Thanks to all !


----------



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

Ive never fished that way but If y'all ever do a camping trip let me know and Ill have the skiff in tow! I am in Pensacola


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> Ive never fished that way but If y'all ever do a camping trip let me know and Ill have the skiff in tow! I am in Pensacola



Slim picking on camping. We camped back in October on the only shell bank we could find and woke up to water lapping onto the tent! Thank goodness for the bathtub floor design. Luckily no boats came by at high tide or we would have really gotten it. If I had a boat big enough to float piling out there I would build a chickee.


----------



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

> > Ive never fished that way but If y'all ever do a camping trip let me know and Ill have the skiff in tow! I am in Pensacola
> 
> 
> 
> Slim picking on camping.  We camped back in October on the only shell bank we could find and woke up to water lapping onto the tent!  Thank goodness for the bathtub floor design.  Luckily no boats came by at high tide or we would have really gotten it.  If I had a boat big enough to float piling out there I would build a chickee.


Oh ok, well its a drive but I am always up for a trip to fish and explore new waters.


----------

